

SVG and CSS transforms inconsistencies across browsers (2014) - vmorgulis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxZzGOBkDP8

======
vmorgulis
From that post:

[https://css-tricks.com/svg-animation-on-css-transforms/](https://css-
tricks.com/svg-animation-on-css-transforms/)

